# Midlands Breakfast Club 22nd May RAF Cosford



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya All,

The next meeting of the Midlands Breakfast Club is Sunday May 22nd, This Event has become immensley popular over the last 12 Months, and they now only have 3/4 meetings a year this has got to the point that it is now Club Bookings Only,

This meeting has treated us to some very special cars turning up, Lamborghinis, TVR's, Race spec Porsche GT3s and so on, £2 to park up and £3 for a butty and a coffee, you also get to talk to like minded people whos passion is the four wheeled variety, you also have free entry into RAF Cosford Museum,

Website :- http://midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk/

I have therefore requested and managed to reserve spaces for 15 cars, they are very strict on this as space is limited,
if you are interested let me know and I will start a list,

Bozzy and er Indoors
Lloyd
Redscouse
Chris (Mk 1)
Vspurs
IWEM
Forest (Tentativley tentative) :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Steve,

Stick my name down buddy  

Paul


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

were in to please


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Bump for this!!!

Anyone else coming along, a very good morning out and some decent motors always on show. Should be a good turnout as its the first one of the year.

Paul


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Might take a little run down!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Might take a little run down!


Good lad, and then some burgers afterwards!!!! :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry Steve cannot make this as I will have just got back from Plymouth with Jackies new shopping car also it is the day after my birthday.
If your house needs a rewire though I could do that.


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi 
Would like to join this if possible
Ian and Mary. Iwem


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

IWEM said:


> Hi
> Would like to join this if possible
> Ian and Mary. Iwem


Yes Ian of course, will be good to have you along 

Paul


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Will try to meet up in the usual place, all being well, can't commit 100% at the moment though.


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all
Do we need to register vehicles for this event

Regards
Ian


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

IWEM said:


> Hi all
> Do we need to register vehicles for this event
> 
> Regards
> Ian


Hiya Ian no buddy, if we all meet in the lay-by just off junc 3 of the M54 about 8.30 we can go in together !!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I have an end of season BBQ in the afternoon and a Stag Do in Hertfordshire on the Sat night, so I'm going to have to duck out of this one now unfortunately!

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for the update see you at Jun 3 M54 

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Wheres all the other names, we normally can get 7-10 for this, cumon guys.

Anybody free on Sunday get your name down for this!!! I know what car clubs are going along and there are gonna be some NICE motors on display!!

Paul


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, just read the post. New to the forum but would love to come to this.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Anakin said:


> Hi, just read the post. New to the forum but would love to come to this.


You are more than welcome buddy. The lot of us try and meet around 8.30am just off J3 of the M54 in a lay-by there, and then make our way in. As you come off the M54 and turn towards Cosford the lay-by is just around 300yards in front of you on the left 

Paul


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Redscouse said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, just read the post. New to the forum but would love to come to this.
> ...


Excelent, looking forward to it.


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Its a cracking day out,this. Can't make this one, but recommend it, some excellent machinery turns up and the air museum is ace.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Everyone thats coming tomorrow, and others that wanna come, heres some of the car clubs on show .................

TVR - Northants
Alfa Owners Club
Midlands Ferrari Club
Sunbeam Alpine Club
Audi TT and Classic Audi
VX220 and Midlands Lotus
Skyline Owners Club
BMW E31
Porsche 914
UK Legacy

plus a nice variety of cars coming in in either 2's or 3's or as a single!

Paul


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Everyone thats coming tomorrow, and others that wanna come, heres some of the car clubs on show .................
> 
> TVR - Northants
> Alfa Owners Club
> ...


And some blokes new white TT RS !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: has it got a plastic bonnet yet ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> And some blokes new white TT RS !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: has it got a plastic bonnet yet ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope, but theres time!!! :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

See you all at 08:30 at the lay-by (sounds right dodgey) :lol:

Paul


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

See ya in a bit


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Doggers!



Redscouse said:


> See you all at 08:30 at the lay-by (sounds right dodgey) :lol:
> 
> Paul


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

landwomble said:


> Doggers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its only called dogging when out of public view, this was in public view so this is just called sexual acts in public  

Good show and good turnout guys and gals. Nice seeing you all, see you at the next one 

Paul


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Good to meet you all. Some lovely cars on show.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Good to see you guys today, pity about the bloody Hurricane coming through !! Need to set something up for June to bring the new car !¬! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Mays is Dirty :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Good to see you guys today, pity about the bloody Hurricane coming through !! Need to set something up for June to bring the new car !¬! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Mays is Dirty :lol: :lol: :lol:


I bet June's will be a Tintop cos ya don't use the rag :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Good to meet everyone again today, here's a few pics of our lot




























The RS Boys


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Good pics Iain mate   

Did you not take any of Non- TT's? lol

Paul


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Few of my Pics


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Good Stuff 

Paul


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry I misssed this Guys, had some clutch issues and have been off line for a while, did a couple of these last year, will try and make the next one.

Paul


----------

